# 1 Stage paint correction cost?



## Arden Andy VXR

Hi,

recently picked up a 16 plate Lapiz Blue Golf R estate and in general the paint is in great condition with little swirling , unfortunately the original owner must have been a motorway hyper miler as he did 34k miles and 3 services in 19 months so the bonnet and front bumper is quite badly stone chipped.

I'm trying to get a rough cost for a wash , clay & 1 stage machine correction but at the same time I'd like the stone chips touched in and a Gtechniq Crystal serum light & EXO V3 protection applied.

any idea what I'd be looking at to get this done ?

I must state I'm not looking for a show quality finish hence the 1 stage correction as its a daily driver and if I get it perfect I'd be afraid to drive it :lol::lol:


----------



## cossiecol

Arden Andy VXR said:


> Hi,
> 
> recently picked up a 16 plate Lapiz Blue Golf R estate and in general the paint is in great condition with little swirling , unfortunately the original owner must have been a motorway hyper miler as he did 34k miles and 3 services in 19 months so the bonnet and front bumper is quite badly stone chipped.
> 
> I'm trying to get a rough cost for a wash , clay & 1 stage machine correction but at the same time I'd like the stone chips touched in and a Gtechniq Crystal serum light & EXO V3 protection applied.
> 
> any idea what I'd be looking at to get this done ?
> 
> I must state I'm not looking for a show quality finish hence the 1 stage correction as its a daily driver and if I get it perfect I'd be afraid to drive it :lol::lol:


I had a quote for a sorting the bonnet on my 14 plate Octavia vRS which was around the £300 mark (from memory) I wouldn't expect yours to be higher than that.

Ultimately as I was trading it in I used paints4u and filled them in myself.

34k in 19 months isn't that bad, I was 37k in 12months


----------



## Ultra

Your not gonna get a single stage plus csl and exo for £300. a box fresh car would cost more than that.


----------



## Arden Andy VXR

I was tempted to get a chipex road rash kit and try it myself but the weather is too unpredictable to be doing large numbers of stone chips on the drive as no garage unfortunately


----------



## Arden Andy VXR

Ultra said:


> Your not gonna get a single stage plus csl and exo for £300. a box fresh car would cost more than that.


Yeah I was thinking about £750 all in hopefully


----------



## Benfr16

Prices do vary a lot. It is quite hard to track down what people charge, and how much people have paid so i'll be keeping an eye on this one  

I came across a company in birmingham called kustomkingz (instagram kustomkingzofficial) who post, what looks like, good quality work. One of their posts had this in the description: 

We take pride in our work here at Kustom Kingz, many clients ask about pricing for vehicle detailing. Our prices for a gloss enhancement are as simple as they come.... starting from £220 for small vehicles (Fiat 500) and stops at £350 for large vehicles (Range Rover)

The prices inclued the following works carried out on our clients vehicles.... *Gloss Enhancement Detail*
-2 bucket foam wash
-Paintwork Decontaminated with clay bar & fallout remover.
-Single Stage Machine Polish which removes light swirls & scratches. -Premium Wax applied lasting 4-6 months -Wheels removed and thoroughly brushed and cleaned
-Wheel sealent applied
-Dashboard and interior cleaned including door cards and boot
-Brake callipers cleaned + sealed
-Arches cleaned
-Engine bay cleaned + dressed
-Exhaust tips polished
-Leather cleaned + protected
-Fabric cleaned + protected
-Plastics cleaned + protected
-Windows cleaned and hydrophobic sealant applied

Warranted 12month/3year/5year, 2 stage Gteqnic, and 2 stage Gyeon Quartz Ceramic coatings available on request and at a extra cost. 
Wheel coating also available at a extra cost. *please note, above prices are for a SINGLE STAGE gloss enhancement, prices may vary on paint corrections, stage 2/3 etc*

I've not ever used a pro detailer but in my head, that seems like a reasonable price but those who have more experience may be able to help further!


----------



## Ultra

Arden Andy VXR said:


> Yeah I was thinking about £750 all in hopefully


That's more like it, don't restrict it to a single stage for that price, as standard, condition of the paintwork and the detailer make a huge difference to the end result.


----------



## Arden Andy VXR

Been looking on incredible detail website and his work looks top notch but probably closer to 1k there


----------



## Arden Andy VXR

cossiecol said:


> I had a quote for a sorting the bonnet on my 14 plate Octavia vRS which was around the £300 mark (from memory) I wouldn't expect yours to be higher than that.
> 
> Ultimately as I was trading it in I used paints4u and filled them in myself.
> 
> 34k in 19 months isn't that bad, I was 37k in 12months


I average about 3k a year


----------



## Ultra

You maybe better off paying a visit to discuss your requirements, there is nothing worse than putting a price on a vehicle that you have'nt physically seen imo, the price your looking at is most prob for a package, some of it you may not be bothered about or want.


----------



## Arden Andy VXR

Yeah I had planned on going over for a personalised quote but weather has put a halt on everything


----------

